# glasstropics.com



## markbudde (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've been working on this terrarium/dart frog site for a little while. I still need to finish all of the information and include more pictures, but you get the gist of what I am going for. Any help writing articles or providing pictures is greatly appreciated:icon_smil

Self sustaining terrariums
-Mark


----------

